# 1996 pickup 4x4 KA24E thermostat location



## tony_santiago (Nov 15, 2008)

preowned pickup truck with temperature not going up. Haynes repair manual dont show the location for thermostat. I can't locate it. Please help


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

It's in the bottom hose, get an FSM. Probably one on phatg20.net.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if your looking at the engine, it should be to the left of the water pump, rad. hose going to a aluminum (elbow) housing..


----------

